# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Crecidas en la cuenca del Ebro (16-08-2013)

## F. Lázaro

Algunas informaciones publicadas en las últimas horas por el SAIH Ebro en twitter:




> *Las lluvias de más de 60 mm en los valles de Hecho y Ansó hacen que el Aragón en Martes pase de 12 a 216 m3/s*





> *El Gállego en Sabiñanigo pasa de 0,12 m a 1,20 m y refleja los 60,8 mm recogidos hasta ahora en Yésero*
> 
> http://www.saihebro.com/semobile/img...6681016591.svg





> *La crecida del Deza ( de 0,18 a 2,18m) comienza a notarse en el Jalón en Cetina (de 0,17 ahora 0,60 m)*
> 
> http://www.saihebro.com/semobile/img...6687188875.svg

----------


## F. Lázaro

Foto vía twitter por @oscareguizabal



Foto vía twitter por @TodoEmergencias

----------

